# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  لماذا فقد المريخ بطولة الظفرة

## نادرالداني

*بعد ان ملأنا الطموح ووضعنا كل الامل لاحراز هذه البطولة والعودة بكاسها جوياً كاجمل هدية يمكن ان يقدمها نجوم المريخ الى شعب المريخ المتعطش للبطولات فكانت هذه فرصة عظيمة لعودتهم باكس جوية مع قبائل العيد السعيد ولكن حدث ولا حرج فلقد حدث ما كنا نخاف من حدوثه اشياء بسيطة وتقديرية وامور فنية في غاية البساطة تطيح بالمريخ اهمها 
الاخطاء الدفاعية في الكرات الثابتة 
ضعف خط وسط المريخ خاصة في الالتحامات والتغطية السليمة في وسط الميدان فلقد كان علاء الدين يوسف هو الحسنة الوحيدة في خط الوسط ولم يعاونه بقية اللاعبين في عمليات التغطية السليمة واقتلاع الكرة وبالتالي قل عطاء وسط المريخ مما اتاح الفرصة لوسط الظفرة باستلام ذمام المبادرة والتقدم ولعب التمريرات العرضية والطولية وبالتالي انكشف المرمى امامهم وصار مرمى الحضري مكشوفا عن طريق التسديد والتوغل في وسط الدفاع ليتألق الحضري وينقذ المريخ في اكثر من سانحة ورغم الضغط المستمر على الحضري والدفاع الا ان الكوكي وقف متفرجا ولم يقم بعل اي علاج للمشكلة حيث كان يجب ان يتم علاج خط الوسط بالدفع بلاعبين اصحاب نزعة دفاعية في خط الوسط مع الدفع بسليماني بديلا لواليفيه البعيد عن اجواء المباراة منذ البداية حيث كان واضحا بانه بعيد عن جو المباراة تماما وكل الكرات التي تعامل معها كانت خاطئة فيما استغل الظفرة المساحات الواسعة في خط وسط المريخ وعمل على نقل الكرة الى المنطقة الخاصة بالمريخ لعدم التعامل الجيد من لاعبي المريخ مع الفرص المهدرة والتي كانت كافية لان يتقدم المريخ بفارق هدفين ولكن المشكلة كانت تكمن في حالة التراخي الشديد التي انتابت لاعبي المريخ بعد كل هدف يحرزونه ويتقدمون به لذا وضح ان المشكلة كانت تكمن في ابتعاد لاعبي الوسط عن بعضهم البعض رغم تحركات هيثم في وسط الملعب والباشا الا انه لم يقم بالدور الدفاعي المطلوب واعمال التغطية السليمة والتي هي اساس كرة القدم حيث انها تمنع الخصم من التقدم وفرض سيطرته على خط الوسط .
المريخ قدم شوط اول جيد واستغل لياقة لاعبيه العالية في التقدم في كل مرة ولكنه لم يكن يحافظ على التقدم بسبب التفريط في امور فنية اساسية اهمها كما ذكرنا عدم التغطية السليمة والاتكالية واتاحت الفرصة للخصم للتقدم وكشف المرمى امامه بالاضافة الى ان اهم لاعب في خط الدفاع المريخ خرج وهو ضفر بعامل الاصابة كما ان باسكال لم يكن هو باسكال الذي نعرفه حيث قل عطاؤه كثيرا وكان معبرا سهلا لهجوم الظفرة بالاضافة الى ان روح الفريق لم تكن حاضرة خاصة بعد هدف الظفرة الرابع فكان ينبغي على لاعبي المريخ التقدم بقوة نحو مرمى الظفرة وحصرهم في ملعبهم لان دفاع الظفرة لم يكن بالدفاع القوي فبمجرد الضغط عليه تتقبل شباكه هدف ولكن المريخ اتاح للاعبي الظفرة التحضين على الكرة وترك لهم المساحة والزمن ليقتلوا زمن المباراة بالامساك بذمامها وهذاما كان يجب ان يفعله المريخ وليس لاعبي الظفرة .
ولنا عودة باذن الله بالتفصيل لكل ما حدث 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السبب الرئيسي يااستاذ نادر يكمن في عدم القراءة السليمة لمدرب الفريق الكوكي
سواء بتشكيلة البداية الخاطئة او بالتغييرات العجيبة الغريبة التي لم يحسن اجرائها
وكذلك وقوفه يتفرج على نكسات الدفاع ولايفعل شئ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكري الجزيل يا استاذ نادر على التحليل الكافي الوافي لمجريات المباراة
ولكني ارجع وأقول كما قال أخي مهدي السبب الرئيس لخسارة المباراة هو الكوكي
واذا لم يتخذ مجلس المريخ القرار بالتخلص منه فوراً سنخسر كل شيء وهذه الدورة كانت فرصة لكشف الكوكي
علنا ننقذ الموسم ونحصد كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز بعد التخلص من هذا الممرن
تحياتي


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*التغيرات العملها الكوكى فيها غباء الهجوم خير وسيله للدفاع ومن وجهة نظرى اوليفيه يستحق التغيير من الشوط الاول ودخول سليمانى اقل شى يخفف الضغط على دفاع المريخ وفى المجمل الكوكى قلناها ونقولها اقل قامه من المريخ

*

----------


## الدلميت

*فقد المريخ بطولة الظفرة
لانه لا يملك مدرب في قامة المريخ
مدرب لا يستطيع قراءة مجريات المباراة
ويفشل دائما في شوط المدربين
فيقوم بتغييرات في غاية الغرابة
وخاطئة جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فشل   لاعبى  المريخ   لان  المريخ  كان   لاعب  ضد  الظفره   وضد   الكوكى   وقلناها  مليون  مره   الكوكى   ليس  بمدرب   
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*تحليل جميل يا استاذ .. بس لو رجعت لسبب الرئيسى العمل كل المشاكل دى حتلقاهو المدرب .. عملية الضغط على الخصم وتقارب الخطوط ووووووو .. كل هذه امور فنية يلقنها المدرب للاعبيه .. لكن الظاهر الكوكى بمرنم تمارين لياقة وعكسات وشوت وجرى ويعمل تقسيمة ويختار التشكيلة .. لكن مما جا المريخ لا شفنا تكتيك دفاعى محدد (دفاع منطقة - دفاع متقدم - دفاع رجل لرجل) .. ولا شفنا تكتيك هجومى وعمل هجومى منظم .. اداء المريخ حالياً اجتهادات فردية بس من اللاعبين بدون اى تكتيك .. ولاحظ بعد اتقدمو علينا فى النتيجة لعيبتنا بقو ما قادرين يعملو اى هجمة منظمة ....
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وما ذكرته كان يؤدي الي شي واحد وهو الفشل في ملف التدريب 
عليه يجب ان يسعي المريخ يا استاذ نادر الي اقالة الكوكي من اصله واعطائه تاشيرة خروج بلا عوده
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*والله يانادر قراءتك وتحليلك في غاية الجمال والروعه ربنا يديك العافيه ، بس اضيف لكلامك انو جيل النكسه والانكسارات ده مانافع خالص بغض النظر عمن يدربهم ،،،،، تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*جاييكم يا شباب وسوف ارد على كل واحد منكم بتحليل اعمق لمجريات المباراة ومعرفة الخلل الحقيقي وراء الهزيمة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*استاذ ما بنفقده كيييف والكوكى سجم رمادو ما عارفو
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*شكرا الأخ نادر على التحليل الرائع فقط أقول أن الخسارة يتحملها الكوكى وحده والله لقد أبتلينا بهذا المدرب وأراد الله أن يجعل له بابا من أبواب الرزق فى المريخ وكل دولار أخدو مننا ماعافييين ليه وهنا أرجع  وأقـــول هذا الكوكى جاء ليدمر المريخ بمخطط خبيث أصبحنا فى كل مباراة نضع أيدينا على قلوبنا  لن نحلم بمريخ جميل وقوى فى ظل وجود هذا الممرن أستغفر الله العظيم وأتمنى ماسمعناهو بإقالته أن يكون صحيحا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أخرج ضفر فأضعف الدفاع أخرج فيصل موسي فأفقد خط الوسط البوصلة أخرج أوليفية فأفقد خط الهجوم فعاليته كما أراح خط وسط الخصم لأن تحركات أوليفيه كانت تجبرهم علي التراجع إلي خط الدفاع مما أكسب المريخ السيطرة علي منطقة الوسط ...
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لو كان الكوكي ناجحاً في شوط المدربين لغير الخطة التي يلعب بها الفريق ليلعب بمحورين بعد أن نشط وسط و هجوم الظفرة و تدنت لياقة لاعبي المريخ . . . لعله أدرك ذلك أخيراً فأدخل رمضان عجب و الذي كان لعبه عجب إذ لم يفعل شيئاً غير إرتكاب الفاولات و في مواقع خطيرة كما أن أمير كمال كان كالعهد به عالة على الفريق و ظلت شباك المريخ تؤتى من قبله
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*خلاص طالما تم اقالة الكوكي نقيف لحدي هنا 

لان الضرب على الميت حرام 

ذهب الرجل بخيره وبشره 
مع الف سلامة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

السبب الرئيسي يااستاذ نادر يكمن في عدم القراءة السليمة لمدرب الفريق الكوكي
سواء بتشكيلة البداية الخاطئة او بالتغييرات العجيبة الغريبة التي لم يحسن اجرائها
وكذلك وقوفه يتفرج على نكسات الدفاع ولايفعل شئ




الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي

ذهب الكوكي بخيره وشره وربنا يقسم للمريخ الافضل الذي يستطيع ان يعيد للمريخ هيبته وجدارته وقوته التي عرف بها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

شكري الجزيل يا استاذ نادر على التحليل الكافي الوافي لمجريات المباراة
ولكني ارجع وأقول كما قال أخي مهدي السبب الرئيس لخسارة المباراة هو الكوكي
واذا لم يتخذ مجلس المريخ القرار بالتخلص منه فوراً سنخسر كل شيء وهذه الدورة كانت فرصة لكشف الكوكي
علنا ننقذ الموسم ونحصد كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز بعد التخلص من هذا الممرن
تحياتي





اخي عبد المنعم 

لا تأسفن على قدر الزمان فطالما رقصت على جثث الاسود كلاب

لاتحسبن برقصها تعلو على اسيادها ...تبقى الاسود اسوداً والكلاب كلابُ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

التغيرات العملها الكوكى فيها غباء الهجوم خير وسيله للدفاع ومن وجهة نظرى اوليفيه يستحق التغيير من الشوط الاول ودخول سليمانى اقل شى يخفف الضغط على دفاع المريخ وفى المجمل الكوكى قلناها ونقولها اقل قامه من المريخ





كلام في الصميم والله يا فراس 
نفس وجهة نظري تماما 
اوليفيه كان يستحق التغيير رغم تحركاته المزعجة في بعض الاحيان 
وخروجه كان لابد منه ولكن بشرط ان يدخل سليماني مباشرة 
لان دفاع الظفرة ارتاح تماما بخروج اوليفيه وبدا في التقدم لاعمال الزيادة العددية 
والضغط على لاعبي المريخ لاجبارهم على التراجع مع استغلال المساحات الخالية في وسط الميدان
لكشف مرمى الحضري وهذا ما حدث فعليا في ارض المباراة فكان على الكوكي ان يعمل على اصلاح حال الوسط 
وتوجيه لاعبيه بضرورة التغطية السليمة وعدم اتاحة الفرصة للاعبي الظفرة بنقل الكرات في منطقتهم الخاصة 
وهذا ما لم يحدث في المباراة 
شكرا فراس على الراي السديد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

فقد المريخ بطولة الظفرة
لانه لا يملك مدرب في قامة المريخ
مدرب لا يستطيع قراءة مجريات المباراة
ويفشل دائما في شوط المدربين
فيقوم بتغييرات في غاية الغرابة
وخاطئة جدا




الحمد لله الان تم اقالة هذا المدرب وباذن الله سيتحسن الوضع في الايام القادمات خاصة لو تم احضار كروجر فان المريخ سيكون له شان اخر في البطولات القادمة خاصة الافريقية 
شكرا الدنميت على الراي الراجح
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

فشل   لاعبى  المريخ   لان  المريخ  كان   لاعب  ضد  الظفره   وضد   الكوكى   وقلناها  مليون  مره   الكوكى   ليس  بمدرب   



البشرى الان يا ود الدمام باقالة الكوكي وذهابه اخيرا هو اجمل خبر وافضل عيدية مع قبائل العيد السعيد 
كل سنة وانت طيب
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*المهم نقفل صفحة الكوكي ونقول ليه بقدر ما ابكيتنا واضعت هيبة المريخ شكرا ولكن اذهب فانت من الطلقاء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ابراهيم محمد
					

تحليل جميل يا استاذ .. بس لو رجعت لسبب الرئيسى العمل كل المشاكل دى حتلقاهو المدرب .. عملية الضغط على الخصم وتقارب الخطوط ووووووو .. كل هذه امور فنية يلقنها المدرب للاعبيه .. لكن الظاهر الكوكى بمرنم تمارين لياقة وعكسات وشوت وجرى ويعمل تقسيمة ويختار التشكيلة .. لكن مما جا المريخ لا شفنا تكتيك دفاعى محدد (دفاع منطقة - دفاع متقدم - دفاع رجل لرجل) .. ولا شفنا تكتيك هجومى وعمل هجومى منظم .. اداء المريخ حالياً اجتهادات فردية بس من اللاعبين بدون اى تكتيك .. ولاحظ بعد اتقدمو علينا فى النتيجة لعيبتنا بقو ما قادرين يعملو اى هجمة منظمة ....



ده كلام مية المية يا معاذ والله انت بتقول كلام ذي الفل 
الملاحظ ان المريخ كان ماسك الكورة كويس حدا وكان لاعبيه بعملوا هجمات جيدة وكان الوضع تحت السيطرة تماما فكلما تقدمنا عادل الظفرة فيتقدم المريخ وهذه العملية استمرت ثلاثة مرات على التوالي فلماذا عندما تقدم علينا الظفرة توقف اللاعبون عن الاداء الجيد وبدوا وكانما هم مجبورين على الاداء ولم يستطيعوا التحرك نحو مرمى الظفرة رغم احتياجهم لذلك 
صراحة شئ محير وبالتاكيد للمدرب دور كبير في ذلك فلو كان المدرب من النوع الذي يحفز لاعبيه ويشحذ هممهم ويقوي عزائمهم ويدفع بروحهم نحو الخروج ليؤدوا بحماس عالي لما فعلوا ذلك .
الله يكون في العون بس شكرا معاذ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

وما ذكرته كان يؤدي الي شي واحد وهو الفشل في ملف التدريب 
عليه يجب ان يسعي المريخ يا استاذ نادر الي اقالة الكوكي من اصله واعطائه تاشيرة خروج بلا عوده




الحمدلله يا احمر انه جرائد اليوم كلها طلعت مؤكدة للخبر 

عارف لو الخبر ده طلع غير صحيح الناس دي كانت حاتمشي المطار عشان تسوي حاجة في الكوكي ده
اكيد كان حا يعيد في المستشفى بس المرة دي ما بسبب الملاريا وانما بسبب البونية ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا احمر مكة يا صانع الفرح لشعب المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

والله يانادر قراءتك وتحليلك في غاية الجمال والروعه ربنا يديك العافيه ، بس اضيف لكلامك انو جيل النكسه والانكسارات ده مانافع خالص بغض النظر عمن يدربهم ،،،،، تحياتي



شكرا الاخ مصطفى 

واوكد لك بان اجماع اهل المريخ على ان الكوكي هو السبب في كل ما يحدث ليس ناتجا من فراغ وانما اتى ذلك من خلال تجارب عديدة مر بها المريخ وامور فعلها هذا الكوكي واطاحت بالمريخ فالمريخ لم يعرف المرمطة الا عندما دربه هذا التونسي وتقريبا لم يظهر الفريق بمستوى واسلوب جيد حتى الان الا في مباراة او مباراتين بالكتير وبعد ده كله المدرب مستمر .
الحمد لله انه تم اقالته 
اشكرك اخي مصطفى على الكلمات الطيبات واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

استاذ ما بنفقده كيييف والكوكى سجم رمادو ما عارفو



مشكور يا شيكو على المرور الرائع 

الحمد لله تمت اقالة الكوكي لانه لا يفقه شيئا تماما كما ذكرت فلقد تأذينا من هذا الكوكي كثيرا وربنا اراحنا منه فذهب بخيره وشره 
مشكور يا حبيب وكل عام وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

شكرا الأخ نادر على التحليل الرائع فقط أقول أن الخسارة يتحملها الكوكى وحده والله لقد أبتلينا بهذا المدرب وأراد الله أن يجعل له بابا من أبواب الرزق فى المريخ وكل دولار أخدو مننا ماعافييين ليه وهنا أرجع  وأقـــول هذا الكوكى جاء ليدمر المريخ بمخطط خبيث أصبحنا فى كل مباراة نضع أيدينا على قلوبنا  لن نحلم بمريخ جميل وقوى فى ظل وجود هذا الممرن أستغفر الله العظيم وأتمنى ماسمعناهو بإقالته أن يكون صحيحا



الاخ العزيزوالصديق نابلسي 
الكوكي تاكد ركوبه التونسية الى غير رجعة 
وباذن الله يعود المريخ فارسا قويا يشق طريقه نحوالبطولات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

أخرج ضفر فأضعف الدفاع أخرج فيصل موسي فأفقد خط الوسط البوصلة أخرج أوليفية فأفقد خط الهجوم فعاليته كما أراح خط وسط الخصم لأن تحركات أوليفيه كانت تجبرهم علي التراجع إلي خط الدفاع مما أكسب المريخ السيطرة علي منطقة الوسط ...



كلامك صحيح يا عزو

المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يستطيع ان يقلب الطاولة على الخصوم 
والمدرب الشاطر هو الذي تكون قراته سليمة في شوط المدربين 
ولكن تغييرات الكوكي كلها جاءت مخالفة لكل التوقعات 
بل ان بداية التشكيل لم يكن في المستوى المطلوب 
الحمد لله ذهب الكوكي بخير وبشره وشكرا يا عزو على الكلام الفاهم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

لو كان الكوكي ناجحاً في شوط المدربين لغير الخطة التي يلعب بها الفريق ليلعب بمحورين بعد أن نشط وسط و هجوم الظفرة و تدنت لياقة لاعبي المريخ . . . لعله أدرك ذلك أخيراً فأدخل رمضان عجب و الذي كان لعبه عجب إذ لم يفعل شيئاً غير إرتكاب الفاولات و في مواقع خطيرة كما أن أمير كمال كان كالعهد به عالة على الفريق و ظلت شباك المريخ تؤتى من قبله



عمنا الحوشابي 

والله كلامك كلام معلمين صراحة 
الكوكي كان بامكانه ان يدفع بامير كمال في خط الوسط مع علاء الدين للتغطية السليمة وملأ الفراغات في وسط الميدان مع الدفع بسعيد السعودي ليلعب في مكان ضفر المصاب مع تنشيط الهجوم بالدفع بسليماني لتعزيز القدرات الهجومية وايقاف تقدم دفاع الظفرة نحو مرمى المريخ وبالتالي كان يمكن للمريخ ان يحد من تحركات لاعبوا الظفرة في وسط الميدان والتي هددت مرمى الحضري كثيرا واصابته بسيل من الهجمات القوية والتي لم يكن الحضري قادرا على صدها جميعها ولكنه استطاع ان يقف امام اكثرها قوة وشراسة بل انه نال جائزة افضل حارس في البطولة بحسن توقعه وسرعة ردة فعله ولكن للاسف الحضري كان يلعب لوحده حيث كان امير تائهاً بالاضافة الى تدني مستوى باسكال في هذه المباراة بالذات علاوة على افتقاد خط الوسط لعامل التغطية السليمة (مان تو مان ) ولو كان الوسط يقوم بكل الادوار الموكلة اليه لما انكشف مرمى الحضري بهذه السهولة علما بان فريق الظفرة اجمع معلقوا قناة ابوطبي الرياضية اكسترا على ان لياقة لاعبيه لم تكن في المطلوب وان المريخ يتفوق عليه بعامل اللياقة فرغم ذلك تقدم علينا بالتكتيك الجيد واستغلال الاخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون والمدرب على حد سواء فكانت الاهداف الاربعة تحكي محدودية امكانيات مدرب المريخ التونسي الذي اهدى الظفرة كاسا كان المريخ يستحقه بكل جدارة واستحقاق 
شكرا عمنا الحوشابي
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

والله يانادر قراءتك وتحليلك في غاية الجمال والروعه ربنا يديك العافيه ، بس اضيف لكلامك انو جيل النكسه والانكسارات ده مانافع خالص بغض النظر عمن يدربهم ،،،،، تحياتي




22222222222
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كلامك صحيح يا عزو

المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يستطيع ان يقلب الطاولة على الخصوم 
والمدرب الشاطر هو الذي تكون قراته سليمة في شوط المدربين 
ولكن تغييرات الكوكي كلها جاءت مخالفة لكل التوقعات 
بل ان بداية التشكيل لم يكن في المستوى المطلوب 
الحمد لله ذهب الكوكي بخير وبشره وشكرا يا عزو على الكلام الفاهم



يديك العافية أستاذنا الغالي نادر ...
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*كل فرق العالم الآن تلعب بمحورين إلا الكوكة..
العجيب أنه أحياناً كان يبالغ ويلعب بثلاثة محاور!!
لعب مباراة السالمية بوسط غزير ومهاجم صريح واحد ولاعب حر يكمل مع الهجمة هو (سليماني)..
نجحت طريقته..
وعندما واجه الظفرة غير كل ذلك وكأن التشكيلة عنده قضاء وقدر أو ضربة حظ..
كيف تتقدم ثلاث مرات ولا تستطيع المحافظة على النتيجة..
ودفاع المريخ بدون ضفر يكون (مقلوع ضفر)..
                        	*

----------

